# Where in the world is Proutdoors?????



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I have been having problems with the old computer and only a couple of the PM's that I have sent seem to have gone through. I would like to get in touch with Pro.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

He's gone off the grid. 

This site started suckin a while ago...he spends most of his day on FB. Send him a message there.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Actually he changed his lifestyle and became a rancher/farmer. Not alot of time left in the day to play on a computer I'm guessing. Comes on occassionally. Looking forward to the spring to go down and see him.


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Actually he changed his lifestyle and became a rancher/farmer. Not alot of time left in the day to play on a computer I'm guessing. Comes on occassionally. Looking forward to the spring to go down and see him.


You missed the part where bwhntr said pro spends his time on facebook 'cause this site started suckin'.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh yes...Mr. "off the grid" is constantly blowing FB up.

Pretty sad if it comes down to FB and the UWN that FB is the place to be.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Good for Pro. Glad he's having a good time.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fatbass and bwhntr,
For a site that is so bad, according to your own posts, why is it that you just can't stay away to where you both are on here almost constantly? Just fishing for some good user feedback to see what was done so well to make you both hooked? Hopefully not everything in your lives are so "sucky!". Merry Christmas!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Dolphins are so smart that within a few weeks of captivity, they can train people to stand on the very edge of the pool and throw them fish.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Fatbass and bwhntr,
> For a site that is so bad, according to your own posts, why is it that you just can't stay away to where you both are on here almost constantly? Just fishing for some good user feedback to see what was done so well to make you both hooked? Hopefully not everything in your lives are so "sucky!". Merry Christmas!


 :mrgreen: Don't try to talk logic Huge.

BTW, nothing in my life is "sucky" at all. Chukar season is in full swing...life is good. Thank you for your concern. I take it you don't know me well enough to understand my sarcasm. However, this place is more "sucky" than it used to be. You must understand that I remember the good ol days when we were "getting western". You might not remember way back then...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Fatbass and bwhntr,
> ...


I would doubt there is one person on this site that thinks it is better after the Canadian takeover than it was before is all I am saying. It has lost a lot of good folk. I still come here often and still plan on into the future, but no one is allowed to have any fun anymore is the biggest issue. Oh well, it will be interesting to see what the future holds. All I know is someone is making money off this site with all the **** ads! :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

What Jahan said. I only come here to watch the gradual degradation of a formerly great site. It's a lot like visiting Detroit.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I would doubt there is one person on this site that thinks it is better after the Canadian takeover than it was before is all I am saying. It has lost a lot of good folk. I still come here often and still plan on into the future, but no one is allowed to have any fun anymore is the biggest issue. Oh well, it will be interesting to see what the future holds. All I know is someone is making money off this site with all the **** ads!


I have to agree.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pro is alive and well...He is selling tons of produce, potatoes and pigs...I'm sure he would love to hear from you Joe


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Dolphins are so smart that within a few weeks of captivity, they can train people to stand on the very edge of the pool and throw them fish.


Was that a diversion?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree. This site has sucked for a while. Well before the foreign takeover. The mods turned into mini Obama's, told people what to think, and started to think their poop didn't stink. Worse part of it is its only a select few mods. I'm willing to bet these mods even drew the Hitler stash with sharpies!!!


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

[attachment=0:3jw6p8nc]fatbass.jpg[/attachment:3jw6p8nc]


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

fatbass said:


> [attachment=0:3lar2r2o]fatbass.jpg[/attachment:3lar2r2o]


 Is that a brontoturtle?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > [attachment=0:3j2fozvd]fatbass.jpg[/attachment:3j2fozvd]
> ...


What the heck is that thing?


----------

